
$800k Price on fire-ravaged home in Silicon Valley shocks the country - DoreenMichele
https://www.sfgate.com/realestate/article/San-Jose-real-estate-1375-Bird-Ave-Willow-Glen-12825454.php#photo-15375553
======
nickjj
I'm not surprised.

I just got back from my first trip to the SV area and we saw this really
beaten up house. Someone looked it up and it was valued at 1.6 million.

The paint was chipping off, it had a totally beat up roof and it couldn't have
been more than about 1/8th of an acre for the house + lot. It looked like a
legit abandoned crack house but it was in a good location.

